# Michigan Fiber Festival 2013



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I'm slow in getting this out. Life is not my friend the last few weeks. I even forgot I was on Vacation for a week starting today :huh:

So who is planning on going? Weever I'm pretty sure you'll be there in the barns again!? Callieslambs? I'll be pretty stuck at the front desk from Wed. - Sunday and I'm hoping to be helping with the fleece judging again this year. So look for me okay 

It begins this week, classes start on Wednesday, vendors get there on Friday and I think Friday is the first "open to the public" day. Here's the link http://www.michiganfiberfestival.info/


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Marchwind, I'll be there and will look forward to meeting you, I'm bringing fleeces for the fleece competition...crossing my fingers...Love this event, seeing old friends and meeting new ones. ~Chris


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Will you only be there on Saturday or all weekend long? Here's a bad picture of me for those who don't know me. 

IMAG0077 by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I'll be there Saturday afternoon, at the Riverside Loomworks booth. Just too busy to spend the entire weekend there, as I normally do.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Looks like near perfect weather for it, too.....
Some people get all the luck.

Last fiber event I went to, it was in the upper 80s. :indif:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Weever I'll try to get down to see you if I'm not over with the fleeces. Will her booth be in the usual place?


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Good morning, Thanks MarchWind, not a bad picture at all, the avatars are too small to see what they are. I'll be there Sat and Sun... I'm coming back on Sunday to help my friend Rose Nagel "Stoney Pond Farm" at her booth and help pack up, she's in the barn near the sheep dog demo  I can't wait. ~Chris P.S. Do you attend Northern MI Sheep & Wool Fest too?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Chris I do not, or rather, have not but Weever does and I believe a few others do also. Stop by and say hello.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Marchwind said:


> Chris I do not, or rather, have not but Weever does and I believe a few others do also. Stop by and say hello.


Will Do... I'll add a photo of me in case any HT readers want to say an introduction and hello...I'll be in barn vender area mainly at my friends booth "Stoney Pond Farm" ~Chris P.S. The photo I'm putting up was taken this Spring with one of the lambs also my daughter will be with me at Fest and including an adorable picture of her too that same day....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

What does your friend have in her booth? Weever will be in that same bar at the far end, they are selling beutiful woven rugs. It's cold,or it was this morning. I wore long sleeves, two hires and a vest, plus a wool shawl that GAM made for me. I also wore wool socks and real shoes, as opposed to sandals. Bring layers, those barns can get chilly, especially if the wind is blowing.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

yee haw!!! Lovely cooler weather for the fiber festival -now remember - it snowed on us at Shepherd's Harvest on Mother's day- so you'll get no pity from me! I rather love the idea of wearing our handspun handknit woolies to the fiber fest! That's kind of what its all about! 

Wish I was joining y'all- some day!


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Yes, wearing wool is the best! I'll look for Weavers booth.

My friend Rose's booth has a lot of nice raw colored fine wool fleeces and yarns, her sis-in-law has hand knitted wears from Rose's wool. A few odds and ends from other Michigan crafters in booth as well, she wants me to bring some of my things to display because I do buy her wool as well, I know she cares well for her sheep and they have strong fiber.

MarchWind, I've been skirting fleeces trying to figure which ones to bring...I'm afraid I'm wasting my time thou...My fleeces have what most spinners would consider too much vm in it... I don't coat my sheep and they have standard mangers, it has never bothered me because I use most of my wool, I'm a felter and I send my fleeces to Zielingers, they do an awesome job with their pickers and other equipment that it has very little vm in it when it's made into batting, plus what vm there is gets lost in the center of the felt and I can pick off any surface pieces thou I rarely have to do even that, I'm not sure why I'm telling you all this, I guess it's because I've been skirting all day and wonder if I should bring in my non coated fleeces to MFF fleece competition. Since your involved with that side of the Fest, Do I even have a chance against the super clean coated kind? Thanks ~Chris


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll be there Sat - probably all day or as long as I can make my friends stay with me. LOL!! I always forget the lunch lines are very long and get stuck in one. I like the animal barns the best so I'll be there.

I'm no fleece judge, but some of the winners last year had VM in them. Skirt as much as you can out and see what happens. All they can do is not pick yours to win. 
They don't hang a sign around you neck saying your fleeces had VM or anything.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Forerunner said:


> Looks like near perfect weather for it, too.....
> Some people get all the luck.
> 
> Last fiber event I went to, it was in the upper 80s. :indif:


Much to hot for wearing thick sweaters.....but I seem to remember you wearing yours anyway..... You should come and show them off up here!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm not going. But I hope everybody has a wonderful time!

I can tell you to be on the lookout for the boys from Eureka Mohair Farm, Randy Shumaker and Allen Mesick. Great guys and great animals.

Have a good day!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Two Tracks the fleece is judged on structure of the fleece, locks, and how it all meets the breed standard. I wouldn't worry too much about the VM. I would enter them too if only to hear what a professional has to say about my fleeces. You can watch the judging and last year when Leddy was the judge she did a great job of thinking out loud so you could understand the process. I don't know the judge this year. Bring them, there isn't a lot of competition and it is a good way to know what you have.

I will not be at the Weavers guild booth. I'm at registration or that's where I'm supposed to be . I think the weavers guild will be near there spinning on Satruday.

Ad looking at the forecast it looks like it will be 80* Saturday and 82* on Sunday or as of today that's what they say


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Thank You so much... I will bring them then, at least the judge will see GREEN Alfalfa and know I feed them well...Thankfully all my hard work of pulling thistles and burdock from pastures has paid off. Yea, I'm excited again, I'm glad to hear judges looking at fleeces for what they are structurally and not just a "beauty contest" for the cleanest vm free ones... This is my first time entering...I hope Letty IS the judge, I know she doesn't coat her Karakuls and is very knowledgeable on all fleece types, she is such a sweet person too and humble with all her accomplishments. If she's not the judge that's fine too, I'll still be able to visit with her. Thanks ~Chris


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

The forecast I looked at, first of the week, was more inviting.

80-82 makes for lousy sweater weather. :grump:

But I still envy ya'll the festivities.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have two free weekend passes if anyone wants them. Please send me a PM and we can make arrangements.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I hope you get bonus points for green alfalfa.


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Have you any takers on the MMF passes? I'd be interested if someone else hasn't yet, I'm leaving at 6:30 am tomorrow so I don't know how to get with you...? ~Chris


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Two Tracks said:


> Have you any takers on the MMF passes? I'd be interested if someone else hasn't yet, I'm leaving at 6:30 am tomorrow so I don't know how to get with you...? ~Chris


Sorry I forgot the PM part:smack ...just PM'ed you


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Got your message check your PM's


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Here is a new story about the MFF. I was trying to channel WIHH today as I walked around to get pictures. There were several vendors who didn't want pictures taken of their booth. Most I took general pictures of the whole booth. Frazzle I got some very specific photos for you . I'm fried right now and I still have tomorrow. I won't get photos posted for a few days. So in the mean time here is the news story. The jacket and hat and the booth are all my friend's things. She is a phenomenal fiber artist.

http://video.fox17online.com/Learn-...062&sitesection=wxmi_morningnews&VID=25037507


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Sorry WWIH, I got a "something's horribly wrong here" message with your link.

I had a great time shopping around with some friends. I looked and looked and didn't see any of you though! Bought too much. Have way too many projects in mind to ever get all spun or knitting....but who cares?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

I couldn't get into it at all. Just being there made me sad, reminding me of how we little we do with wool anymore. Helped a friend in her booth until the late afternoon die-off, and then headed home to help with haying. 

The work never ends.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

Callieslamb said:


> Sorry WWIH, I got a "something's horribly wrong here" message with your link.
> 
> ?


??? I did not post a link in a message. I was wrongfully accused. :grin: 
I was able to see the news story the day Marchwind posted it. I thought it was pretty good and made me glad I am attending a fiber festival in my very near future!


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey Marchwind, was curious if you ever had a chance to post your pics from MFF? Wanted to make sure I didn't miss them!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi Rich! They are on my phone and my phone is an Android, my iPad well...... So, I need to figure out how to post them from my phone. I got a few of Wayne, he looks great! Oh, and congratulations on your fleece wins, sorry you didn't get Grand Champ again :/. I promise I will post. My phone is charging right now.


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks! We sure can't complain about our weekend. Our fleeces did well and our Merino sheep did amazingly well... Better than we could have hoped for... A great weekend for us for sure.

I really wished I could have been there too... Will patiently look forward to your pictures!


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Here is one of the few pictures I have from the festival...

It is from the fine wool show... Champion ewe class








[/url] 2013 Michigan Fiber Festival by uglydogsfarm[/IMG]


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think I have a similar picture. Unfortunately, I didn't get to help with the fleeces this year so I didn't get any photos of them, and I have very few other photos. We were so busy up front I felt guilty being gone for long. That and some of the not so nice personalities there ;P


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Let me give this a shot.

This is Humphrey the Camel  he is a real sweetheart. And Twotracks and her adorable daughter. This was their corner in her friend's booth. Her felt work is fabulous.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The other sheep and vendor photos must be on my iPod. I'll post those later today


----------



## uglydogsfarm (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey! I know you TwoTracks! Thanks for the pics Marchwind!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Twotracks! I was at your booth and loved the shoe insoles. I bought a pair for my garden boots. 

I traded a little ewe lamb this summer for some mixed rovings. Part of the deal was a pound of Humphrey rovings! I just got it all spun up. Is he so soft!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I still have more but no time to post them. Hopefully tonight, it's my Friday


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

uglydogsfarm said:


> Hey! I know you TwoTracks! Thanks for the pics Marchwind!


Hi Rich, I visited with Wayne a couple times ... I didn't see you thou, Glad you all had a good showing on your beautiful Merino's and Fleeces. ~Chris


----------



## Two Tracks (Jul 13, 2013)

Callieslamb said:


> Twotracks! I was at your booth and loved the shoe insoles. I bought a pair for my garden boots.
> 
> 
> It was such a busy weekend, I do now remember meeting you Callieslamb, hopefully we'll meet again and chat longer  Hey, are you a member of MSBA? Do you attend Shepherds Weekend in January? ~Chris


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I seem to have issues with posting more pictures via my iPad, they keep showing up, upside down . I'm going to put them onto Flickr and post them from there. Sorry for the delay.


----------

